# Looking for...Anya's Rare Pearl, Chestnut Arab Mare



## jaye1780 (14 November 2012)

Hello, trying to trace a friends old horse for her. Details are: -

Chestnut Arab Mare 
Registered Name - Anyas Rare Pearl, stable name Anya, Anyah or Pearly!
Had a blue eye
3 white socks
white stripe 
Born 1999

Was last known of in Sheffield then sold on, possibly 2010 or 2011.

Old owner desperate for any news on how she is, what she went on to do and most importantly that she is in a home that spoils her to pieces


----------



## Cuffey (15 November 2012)

Have you asked if her passport has been updated
Are you asking because of seeing this out of date Horsemart Advert (not dated unfortunately)

All Rounder horse - 14.3 hh Chestnut - South Yorkshire
Anya's Rare Pearl Arab Breeding, Hack For Sale £1000 South Yorkshire, UK Stunning chestnut arab mare, part wall eye,11yrs old. 14. 3hh. Ahs passport with dna parentage. She is rideable but not been rode for a few months due to no rider. She lives out all year round quite happily, but has been stabled in the past. Prefers company when hacking out as quite green on her own. Not 100% in heavy traffic as not seen much. Been shown and won inhand championship at her first show. Would like her to go to a good home as much loved, but going to waste in field. Would breed lovely foals as very stunning mare, loving temperament. Under priced as must sell. Tack and rugs available at extra cost.
Height: 14.3
Sex: Mare
Breed: Arab horse
Colour: Chestnut
Category: All Rounder
Registration details
This ad is no longer available,


----------



## Georgie- (15 November 2012)

I think this horse was on my yard in Sheffield...

A mum and 2 daughters owned Anya and 2 other horses, was this your friend or the people she sold Anya to?


----------



## jaye1780 (15 November 2012)

Hi sorry late repy. The horsemart ad is the people my friend sold her to and they are the mother and 2 daughters on the yard in Sheffield. She doesnt know where she went to after that and lost touch with that owner sadly. She doesnt have her passport details just the breeding info which I found on allbreedpedigree  I have posted on some tracing horses sites for her, hopefully someone will recognise her


----------



## Georgie- (15 November 2012)

So if I could point you in the direction of the mother and 2 daughters that would help?

A lady on my old yard is really good friends with one of the daughters.

Or am I misunderstanding you here..


----------



## jaye1780 (15 November 2012)

I think they had a fall out  She tried asking before but the lady didnt get back to her which is a shame


----------



## Cuffey (16 November 2012)

jaye1780
if you have not already done so--do post on Arabian Lines and include breeding info, some very helpful people on there who do notice new Arabs in their areas.


----------



## pinklilly (22 November 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151232860627770&set=o.385989294751426&type=1&theater

Is this her?


----------



## jaye1780 (22 November 2012)

pinklilly said:



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151232860627770&set=o.385989294751426&type=1&theater

Is this her?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link and I have had a pm too from the new owner  Thats 2 horses found through here thanks everyone  Fab news!!!


----------

